# Yellow Dragonscale HMPK x Yellow Dragonscale HMPK



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Since the male of my koi pair ate the babies...I'm going to try again but this time with my yellow dragonscale pair. I have to wait until I can cure my female koi's popeye anyway, so that will give me plenty of time to recondition while I work with my yellow pair. 

The two in this pair are named Egg (male) and HoneyBee (female). I got them with the intention of breeding so this works out perfectly. While Egg doesn't have the best of forms I'm hoping I can either breed that out or bring in new, better formed blood down the line. 

I'll post pictures later of my other pair! They're going in a second breeding tank I set up when I realized that Vaudoux had made a midday snack of the fry. There could be one fry left but I definitely have it seen it since the day I took Vaudoux out of the breeding tank. Fingers crossed for this second pair!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Here’s Honeybee









and Egg








This time I’m going to remove the male as soon as i see tails forming. Hopefully I’ll actually get some babies this time!


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

So sad Vaudoux ate the fry. My male Ralph ate the eggs twice, so I decided on trying another pair and this one has been successful. Hope this pair works out, they are absolutely stunning! 
Also, love that you named the male Egg


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm going to try Vaudoux and Pumpkin again. But I'm gonna remove Vaudoux after they spawn to see if that helps my chances. 
Fingers crossed Egg isn't an egg eater!
Also, thank you, I thought it was very fitting for his coloration.


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

They’ve been in the tank since yesterday. Im currently at a 8hr shift so fingers crossed for Success by the time i get home. Success or just safety. Egg is a bit aggressive and im not sure Honeybee knows what to do.


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

They spawned while I was gone at work yesterday! I'm trying not to interact with the tank too much or take pictures cause I don't want to spook Egg and have him eat all the eggs like Vaudoux did. Honeybee's caudal and anal fins were a little worse for wear, but other than that she's looking great and is in a hospital tank recuperating. Hopefully I can just remove him after the 48 hours. Not sure if I can risk waiting


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

I ended up leaving dad in. He's doing great so far, but i'm keeping a close eye on him. As soon as those babies are free swimming he's out of there! I did get a pretty good photo of them up close which I'll post in a bit. They're so cute!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Babies are free swimming! And dad is out now comes the hard part


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

View attachment 1021668


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Congrats! Can't wait to see how the fry grow up


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

So far I've only had 3 casualties. Not sure what from, though one of them did seem a bit deformed. The surviving babies are active as ever! It's so fun to watch them eat and see their little bellies full of food. So far I've counted 63, but that's before I gave up after they kept moving. I'm going to do a real count when I separate the larger from the smaller fry in a month or so. It's crazy how many are already twice as big as their siblings.


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

13 days old today! I cant believe how fast they grow


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

22 days old!


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

They are looking great!!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

The fry are just a few days over a month old and they're starting to color! A few of them have some yellow anal fins, and some of those had iridescent scales. I'm going to have to separate by size soon cause the biggest ones are almost large enough to eat the smallest!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Yesterday while cleaning the baby tank I discovered some empty bladder snail shells. I think the biggest babies are having some escargot on the side!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

37 days old!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Getting so big! These guys are going to be so pretty. I wonder if they will get that black edge on their tails like the parents. I really don’t see a lot of yellow betta so this is an exciting spawn to watch 💜


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

X skully X said:


> Getting so big! These guys are going to be so pretty. I wonder if they will get that black edge on their tails like the parents. I really don’t see a lot of yellow betta so this is an exciting spawn to watch 💜


Some of them already do! Its super exciting. Also i think i was duped when they were sold to me as dragon scale. Definitely yellow fancy startails. Their dad developed a lot of blue but he’s still gorgeous


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Absolutely! He looks phenomenal even with the blue marbling.


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

48 days old today! I moved 60 of the bigger ones over to another grow out tank. I think I’ll have to move more over since the first one still has a good deal more. I do still need to count the other tank too


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Babies are 64 days old today and I started separating some of the males this past weekend! I have 9 out so far. I'm going to have to buy more containers. I have probably 20 more, but I found a different container I liked better in terms of size. Currently I have the boys on a shelf in my closet because I can keep a space heater in there going warm enough to keep the water in the containers at 83 degrees Fahrenheit.

Even at only 2 months the lil boys have flared at each other when uncarded. It's so adorable to see their tiny beards! I'll include photos of them when I get home later. Some of them are mustard gas, and some have picked up some interesting brown markings on top of the yellow.

I'm also currently doing a "giveaway" of some of them on my other social media. I am making people take a general betta care and aquarium knowledge quiz since the babies will be 2.5 months when they ship out.


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

I have been heating a little closet with a space heater for the jarred males, and that has been working this far, but apparenly my heater couldn't keep up last night and I woke up this morning to the jars down at 74 degrees Fahrenheit. I'm going to be purchasing some heat tape. I'd rather the babies have a steadier temp that risk their health with the space heater. I turned up the heater and added a little warm water to each jar before I left for work, so hopefully that brings them up to a more comfortable temp.


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

10 weeks old!


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Love the colors!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Those pics are like a week old. I need to do another photo shoot soon!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh WOW! They are stunners. Will they be for sale?


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Oh WOW! They are stunners. Will they be for sale?


they will be! Locally right now. But online As soon as the weather’s warmer. Probably feb-march


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

bettafulaquatics said:


> they will be! Locally right now. But online As soon as the weather’s warmer. Probably feb-march


Count me in for a pair when the time comes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Amazing!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ve started listing some of my babies (and some rescues) for shipping! But ive had to limit how fsr they can go for now since transit times havent been the best. Its a little frustrating, but id rather be safe than sorry! Im also only posting a handful at a time because pictures are so time consuming


----------

